# EuroCave Cigar Humidor



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

EuroCave Cigar Humidor (Birdseye Maple - Solid Door) - Wine Enthusiast

I don't mean to offend anyone, if anyone on this forum has such a humidor.

I saw one of these on craigslist for $2k. What the what?

I found a post about these things from 2005, but thought I was wondering what others thought?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow that's a hefty price tag.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I can buy the burlwood or another exotic and adhere it to my Vino, make some fancy corner moldings on it and STILLl come out cheaper. I have more that three shelves and stainless steel trim/handle on Vino. It is nice with the auto humidity controls but for $5k... 

The trays and shelves are $2-300!!!!

It looks nice but not for that type of money!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

For that price, I'll stick with what I have.

Besides, it's more fun at parties:

*"Coolerdor Races"!!!* :woohoo:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> For that price, I'll stick with what I have.
> 
> Besides, it's more fun at parties:
> 
> *"Coolerdor Races"!!!* :woohoo:


I *TOLD* my uncle/cousin not to post that pic of my sister/aunt of our last family reunion.....


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

ahaha 
I'll take a vino instead.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey free shipping! I say its a good deal.







































Not!

I agree I'd take a vino any day over that.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

That is for someone with more money than brains. The kind of person that would also buy something like this http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ion/259022-omg-group-buy-anyone-new-post.html


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

While a large cooler may not look as pretty, it'll get the job done. More money for cigars.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

yup that birdseye maple is expensive stuff


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I'll spend $4500 on cigars and $50 on a cooler. Can't afford both.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

You could get 2 of these for that price:


----------



## PhoenixRising (Oct 27, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I think I can buy the burlwood or another exotic and adhere it to my Vino, make some fancy corner moldings on it and STILLl come out cheaper. I have more that three shelves and stainless steel trim/handle on Vino. It is nice with the auto humidity controls but for $5k...
> 
> The trays and shelves are $2-300!!!!
> 
> It looks nice but not for that type of money!


Why do the work when you can buy one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vinotemp-Thermoelectric-Cigar-Humidor_W0QQitemZ160380088051QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item255765eef3

Cool I can post links now


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

PhoenixRising said:


> Why do the work when you can buy one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vinotemp-Thermoelectric-Cigar-Humidor_W0QQitemZ160380088051QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item255765eef3
> 
> Cool I can post links now


Because its small. lol. I love the look of the 28+bottle vinos


----------

